# Rivet Networks dynamic bandwidth manager



## darkther (Feb 5, 2018)

I have a Dell laptop and it has something called Rivet Networks Dynamic Bandwidth manager running in the background at all times recently and I think it is messing up the latency in online games for me. I can't seem to find a way to disable it, end task isn't helping either, any help?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 5, 2018)

Open control Panel -> services (all installed programs also) and check if it is listed there.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 5, 2018)

I don't think it is a required tool. I have never heard of it before.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 7, 2018)

Extremely slow wi-fi, tried everything I found - Wireless Networking


> I had a similar problem (Wi-Fi extremely slow i.e. < 1 Mbps download speed) on my Dell Inspiron 24 - 5488 Series all-in-one. After two calls with Dell, it turns out that the issue was caused by the SmartByte Network Service x64 being set to 'Automatic'. Once the Startup type for this service was set to 'Disabled', my Wi-Fi network speed return to normal (around 25 Mbps). Not too sure what other flow-on effects this setting may have, but for the time being, this has certainly done the trick


----------



## Rizombie (Jul 18, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Extremely slow wi-fi, tried everything I found - Wireless Networking



Hey Whitestar_999 I just made an account on this site just to tell you how grateful I am for this answer! You are a moderator so I guess my "like" doesnt matter but you saved me up a lot of hustle ! Something was clocking my internet speed to 0.5 of my actual speed (weather it was on my wifi or on my mobile's network) and I was certain that my network card was not the issue. 

For other users: Search for "smartbyte" on windows search and it will open up a program, click on it and once the window pops up, you'll see just one option you can disable  What it does when it is enabled is that it clocks down your internet speed and prioritizes certain processes over others (like giving priority to  video streaming instead of, for instance, downloads)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2018)

Good to know it worked you you.


----------

